# [OFF-Topic]Por favor,leed las intrucciones del foro(abierto)

## ertomas

Hola a todos/as.

Me acabo de meter por aqui por el foro, realmente hacia tiempo que no me pasaba. Realmente me he quedado un poco parado cuando he visto, un post llamado "blender" (No tengo nada en contra de su autor), pero creo que si esa palabra la hubiera puesto en google, le habria salido de todo. Si bien es que tenia algun error con blender, lo podria poner asi, por ejemplo: [Blender]No compila con tal USE(abierto). 

Esta muy bien que la gente postee cuando no sepa algo, o quiera conocer la opinion de los demás, pero por favor no llenemos este foro con mensajes que se han solucionado anteriormente, estan todas las paginas practicamente llenas de respuestas. Yo, y creo que alguna gente más, recurrimos al foro de Gentoo.org, como ultima opcion, osea tras horas de haber leido por todo internet, o preguntado a gente, y llegar a encontrar la solucion, entonces es cuando yo posteo en el foro. Muchas de las preguntas que hay ahora mismo esta solucionadas en los manuales oficiales de Gentoo, en Gentoo-wiki, y casi todas dentro de forums.gentoo.org. 

Espero que nadie saque cuchillos, ni nada punzante contra mi por dar mi sincera opinion. 

Por favor, leed este documento. [FORO] Normas del foro. ¡Por favor, leer antes de escribir!

Un Saludo.

----------

## Stolz

Yo estoy de acuerdo. Ultimamente la calidad del foro ha bajado bastante, y no lo digo por que se sigan o no pautas a la hora de poner el titulo (a mi eso me da igual).

Parece que la opción de busqueda es inexistente, se repiten las preguntas, se hace 'UPs' de posts, se ponen post sobre hardware que nada tienen que ver con Gentoo, se hacen post consecutivos sin usar la opción de editar y una nueva moda: Contestar a post que ya están solucionados y repitiendo algo que ya se ha dicho en alguna de las anteriores respuestas sin aportar nada nuevo y practicamente con las mismas palabras. Está de moda el PostCount++ (porque no tiene otro nombre).

Como dato curioso, estos dos post se pusieron el mismo día:

[FORO] Normas del foro. ¡Por favor, leer antes de escribir! 

[INFO] Más recursos Gentoo en español

¿Adivina cual lleva más del doble de visitas que el otro?  :Wink:  La gente pasa de las normas  :Sad: .

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Sertinell

Yo tambien estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Entre las preguntas repetidas y el qe no respenten el formato del titulo a uno se le quitan las ganas de pasarse tan amenudo como antes  :Sad: 

por cierto, yo soy un post upper  :Embarassed:  , pero solo cuando hay novedades xD

----------

## Stolz

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> Yo tambien estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Entre las preguntas repetidas y el qe no respenten el formato del titulo a uno se le quitan las ganas de pasarse tan amenudo como antes 
> 
> por cierto, yo soy un post upper  , pero solo cuando hay novedades xD

 

Si ser "post upper" está bien. Yo tambien lo soy y pienso que es útil. Con la queja me referiero a los 'UPs' que todos conocemos de "¿nadie lo sabe?" o "ya hay XYX lecturas pero ninguna respuesta ¿por qué? ¡No me creo que nadie o sepa!" y cosas similares. Ademas, casi siempre los 'UPs'  son inecesarios porque los post subidos aun se encuentran en portada :/

Saludozzzzzzz.

----------

## cocozz

Recuerdo hace año y medio cuando empeze en GNU/Linux con Gentoo también tuve mi paquete de posts en el foro, pero por lo  menos hacia lo máximo posible para que la gente lo entendiera, y sobretodo eran preguntas CONCRETAS.

Desde entonces no entraba ya en el foro, el otro dia me meti por curiosear y vi enseguida que ya no era el foro de antes ( sobretodo al leer los tópicos como dice Tomás ).

Un mensajito para todos los novatillos ( sin desprecio alguno que todos lo hemos sido ):

Gentoo = PACIENCIA  y DEDICACIÓN (seguramente más que con cualquier otra distribución). Antes de preguntar estupideces como si blender es bonito y tiene muchos botones o no, entrad en GOOGLE (creo que esto lo repetiremos hasta la infinidad), buscar lo que haga falta, y luego cuando esteis informados sobr el tema y tengais una duda en concreto sobre un problema en concreto acudid al foro.

Eso es todo por mi parte...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## DDrDark

Es verdad lo que decis, pero es algo inevitable creo yo y los moderadores para algo están, y no lo digo por Stolz (que suele entrar mucho por aqui), si no por los demás. Yo creo que poniendo mas moderadores se podria "hacer turnos" por decirlo de alguna manera, para poder editar titulos de post, llamadas de atencion, etc y asi ir acostumbrando a la gente

----------

## restiz

bueno, yo fui el que posteo ese foro, y realmente tienes razon, el titulo no dice nada y no debi haberlo hecho, como eso habre cometido muchos erroes, en fin, pido disculpas por ese tipo de posts, no se volveran a repetir, y sobre todo, teneis razon, ese tipo de posts no se deberian crear, disculpas de nuevo.

----------

## ertomas

 *restiz wrote:*   

> bueno, yo fui el que posteo ese foro, y realmente tienes razon, el titulo no dice nada y no debi haberlo hecho, como eso habre cometido muchos erroes, en fin, pido disculpas por ese tipo de posts, no se volveran a repetir, y sobre todo, teneis razon, ese tipo de posts no se deberian crear, disculpas de nuevo.

 

Bueno ResTiz, no es cuestion que te sientas por marginado, ni nada de eso. He puesto tu ejemplo porque es el mas cercano y el que mas me llamo la atencion, un topic de 1 palabra. Esta claro que todos en nuestos principios hemos escrito algo asi, pero es para que no se vuelva a repetir, y comprenderas que queda mas legible, un foro con algun tipo de normalizacion, y es mucho mejor a la hora de realizar busqueda, etc...

UN Saludo, compañeros.

----------

## restiz

tienes razon, por ello me disculpo, realmente hay que tener ucidado con lo que se postea y como se postea, ya que si nos el foro puede quedar plagado de topics queno revelan nada del contenido del post, com por ejemplo el mio de blender, en fin, fue un error que se ha de corregir  :Smile: .

----------

## nextor

Yo lo que creo es que la comunidad de hispano hablantes es grande y que quizás hacer subforos para diferentes cosas sería útil. Imagino que no es fácil convencer a "los de arriba" de eso, pero bueno.

Yo soy de los que no tengo problema para buscar información en inglés pero reconozco que me es mucho más cómodo expresar mis dudas en castellano.

A veces buscas en el foro, wiki, google y encuentras respuestas pero por lo que sea no te funcionan... y te puedes volver loco... y escribes un post para saber si realmente estas solo ante el peligro.

Pero si, falta orden y que la gente no espere que esto sea la solución a sus problemas sin buscar nada más.

Como reza el dicho: "Quien quiera peces, que se moje el culo"

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Yo estoy de acuerdo. Ultimamente la calidad del foro ha bajado bastante, y no lo digo por que se sigan o no pautas a la hora de poner el titulo (a mi eso me da igual).
> 
> Parece que la opción de busqueda es inexistente, se repiten las preguntas, se hace 'UPs' de posts, se ponen post sobre hardware que nada tienen que ver con Gentoo, se hacen post consecutivos sin usar la opción de editar y una nueva moda: Contestar a post que ya están solucionados y repitiendo algo que ya se ha dicho en alguna de las anteriores respuestas sin aportar nada nuevo y practicamente con las mismas palabras. Está de moda el PostCount++ (porque no tiene otro nombre).
> 
> Como dato curioso, estos dos post se pusieron el mismo día:
> ...

 

Es cierto que yo puse un hilo sobre como overclockear algo más con una placa asus, ya se que eso no tiene que ver con gentoo, pero no creo que haga daño, lo importante es dar información que pueda ser útil  :Wink:  En ningún momento he intentado "bajar" la calidad de estos foros, además, yo tampoco creo que la calidad haya bajado   :Question: 

Saludos

----------

## cocozz

No desprestigiemos los foros de Gentoo.org   :Cool: 

----------

## Stolz

 *restiz wrote:*   

> bueno, yo fui el que posteo ese foro, y realmente tienes razon, el titulo no dice nada y no debi haberlo hecho, como eso habre cometido muchos erroes, en fin, pido disculpas por ese tipo de posts, no se volveran a repetir, y sobre todo, teneis razon, ese tipo de posts no se deberian crear, disculpas de nuevo.

 

restiz, no te tienes que disculpar. Por suerte muchos de nosotros ya tenemos la vida cotidiana con Gentoo bastante superada y si nos pasamos por estos foros es porque nos gusta ayudar. Poner un post de una forma inadecuada a quien mas perjudica es a quien lo pone, ya que le impide obtener ayuda. Un post que no se entienda no obtendrá respuestas y un post con un titulo inadecuado no atraerá a las posibles personas que puedan ayudarte, por lo que a quien perjudica es a su autor mas que al propio foro.

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Es cierto que yo puse un hilo sobre como overclockear algo más con una placa asus, ya se que eso no tiene que ver con gentoo, pero no creo que haga daño, lo importante es dar información que pueda ser útil  En ningún momento he intentado "bajar" la calidad de estos foros, además, yo tampoco creo que la calidad haya bajado  
> 
> Saludos

 

Es cierto, no hace daño, pero como te he comentado otras veces, este no es el lugar adecuado. Lo importante no es solo dar información útil, sino también darla en el sitio adecuado. Como pone en las normas del foro, forums.gentoo.org es un lugar para dar y recibir soporte sobre Gentoo. Yo puedo considerar útil una receta de cocina o una guia de modding, pero no la pongo en el foro de Gentoo. En el foro español somos mas permisivos (de hecho no he dicho nada sobre ese hilo), pero en otros subforos mensajes así no tardarían ni un segundo en ser movidos a "Off The Wall". De hecho, post relacionados con Linux pero no Gentoo son instantáneamente movidos a "Unsupported Software" sin dar explicaciones.

Y yo si pienso que la calidad ha bajado. Retrocede mas o menos un año y fíjate en los post de entonces y comparalos con los que vienen siendo desde hace de 3 o 4 meses mas o menos. Antes un post era algo así como:

 *Quote:*   

> Hola.
> 
> Quiero instalarme el programa AAAAAA para hacer BBBBBBB. Siguiendo la guia que hay en http://CCCCCC no he tenido problemas. El servicio se me carga sin errores pero no funciona. He mirado en /var/log/DDDDDD y lo único que encuentro como posible fallo es EEEEEEE pero no lo entiendo. En www.google.com he encontrado esta información que dice que .... pero tampoco me sirve. He mirado la hoja del manual y parece que la opción FFFFFFF puede servirme, la he puesto en el archivo GGGGGG pero sigue sin funcionar
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
> ...

 

Y los actuales, en el mejor caso son:

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Como genero índices en openoffice?

 

y en el peor caso son

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Esto instalando gentoo pero no me va? ¿Que hago? Ayudaaaaaaaaaaa!

 . Estos últimos son los que mas abundan. Se supone que vienes al foro a que te ayuden pero no das ni un dato. Te toca pelearte con ellos, parece que en vez de tratando de ayudar les estés interrogando para obtener algo de información.

nextor, los subforos están al caer, pero no espereis verlos por todas partes. Seguramente solo estén el los foros internacionales con mas trafico (alemán e Italiano) y puede que en el de noticias. La portada de los foros ya es gigantesca como para engordarla con mas subforos. Los "de arriba" están teniendo una discusion muy activa para decidir la mejor politica de subforos posible, pero es mucho ma dificil de lo se que pensaba. Solo por disponer de la posibilidad de tener subforos no se debe abusar de ellos. Por ejemplo, en el foro "Portage & Programming" se mezclan cosas relacionadas con portage con cosas exclusivamente de programacion que no teien nada que ver con gentoo. Ahi está calro que un subforo ayudaria, pero meter subforos en todos los internacionales, teneindo en cuenta que la mayoria a penas tienen trafico, seria contraproducente. Veremos en que acaba. Se esta incluso planteando la posibilidad de que sean lso usuarios quienes decidan que subforos hacen falta.

SaludozzzzzzzLast edited by Stolz on Fri Oct 07, 2005 5:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es cierto, no hace daño, pero como te he comentado otras veces, este no es el lugar adecuado. Lo importante no es solo dar información útil, sino también darla en el sitio adecuado. Como pone en las normas del foro, forums.gentoo.org es un lugar para dar y recibir soporte sobre Gentoo. Yo puedo considerar útil una receta de cocina o una guia de modding, pero no la pongo en el foro de Gentoo. En el foro español somos mas permisivos (de hecho no he dicho nada sobre ese hilo), pero en otros subforos mensajes así no tardarían ni un segundo en ser movidos a "Off The Wall". De hecho, post relacionados con Linux pero no Gentoo son instantáneamente movidos a "Unsupported Software" sin dar explicaciones.
> 
> Y yo si pienso que la calidad ha bajado. Retrocede mas o menos un año y fíjate en los post de entonces y comparalos con los que vienen siendo desde hace de 3 o 4 meses mas o menos. Antes un post era algo así como:
> ...

 

Me parece a mi comparar algo sobre un overclocking con una receta de cocina es un poco arriesgado  :Smile: , entiendo lo que quieres decir  :Wink: , pero aún así, me parece que no es tan grave cuando tiene que ver con linux o gentoo, incluso, cuando es algo relacionado con hardware. Si alguien pusiese, por ejemplo, una guía sobre ReiserFS quizás habría que moverla a "Off The Wall" si seguimos esa norma, pero no sería, a mi parecer, práctico, ya que una de las funciones del foro es ayudar a que la gente pueda conocer más cosas cada día (yo he aprendido muchísimo en los foros de gentoo, mandrake .etc).

Cuando yo añadí ese post no tenía ninguna intención de molestar o "bajar" la "calidad" del foro; sólo quería que más gente conociese eso.

Ya tomaré más precauciones la próxima vez  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

Lo de la receta era un ejemplo, no una comparación. También he mencionado modding, que está igual de relacionado con los ordenadores como el overclocking ¿no encontrarías raro que en el foro de Gentoo apareciese un mensaje mas o menos diciendo "Guia de montaje de una refrigeraion liquida en el procesador AMD64"?. Yo desde luego si, y eso que lo considero algo interesante.

Por poner dicho mensaje no bajas la calidad del foro. Con lo de calidad creo que nos referimos (si alguien no coincide que lo diga) a la forma de redactar los mensajes y a lo poco que se esfuerzan los que piden ayuda. Un post de una guia, por ejemplo el tuyo, no baja la calidad, pero es algo off-topic. No digo que sea malo ni mucho menos, al menos te has esforzado en dar información, en buscar, en documentarte, etc... no como los que piden ayuda sin molestarse en siquiera dar datos.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Lo de la receta era un ejemplo, no una comparación. También he mencionado modding, que está igual de relacionado con los ordenadores como el overclocking ¿no encontrarías raro que en el foro de Gentoo apareciese un mensaje mas o menos diciendo "Guia de montaje de una refrigeraion liquida en el procesador AMD64"?. Yo desde luego si, y eso que lo considero algo interesante.
> 
> Por poner dicho mensaje no bajas la calidad del foro. Con lo de calidad creo que nos referimos (si alguien no coincide que lo diga) a la forma de redactar los mensajes y a lo poco que se esfuerzan los que piden ayuda. Un post de una guia, por ejemplo el tuyo, no baja la calidad, pero es algo off-topic. No digo que sea malo ni mucho menos, al menos te has esforzado en dar información, en buscar, en documentarte, etc... no como los que piden ayuda sin molestarse en siquiera dar datos.
> 
> Saludozzzzzzz

 

No quería echarte en cara lo de la receta como si lo hubieses comparado, perdona si me he expresado mal  :Sad: , pero, sin embargo, sí que me gustaría ver una guía para montar la refrigeración líquida en AMD64 y, al menos yo, no borraría el hilo aunque si añadiría una etiqueta [Off-Topic] al artículo (perdona   :Embarassed:   por no habrlo puesto en el mío)

Gracias por especificar lo de la calidad del foro

Voy a añadir la etiqueta Off-Topic a mi post para que se adecue más a las normas  :Wink: 

__Editado__

Ya lo he modificado  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-387867.html

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## restiz

bueno, he de decir que lo de generar indices tambien es mencion mia, vaya, parece que los peores post son los mios xDDD, bueno, he de decir que Stolz tiene razon, tenemos que ser mas cuidadosos, y realmente, nos ep eude abusar de los subforos, yo a partir de ahora intentare tener mucho mas cuidado en la forma de postear.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *ertomas wrote:*   

> Por favor, leed este documento. [FORO] Normas del foro.

 

Sí, papá.    :Laughing: 

Hablar de "Calidad" en un foro, suena a algo tan bochornoso como censurar la "libertad de expresión", o algo tan grotesco como que las cosas dejen de seguir una evolución/involución natural. Sugerí hace algún tiempo que se leyera detenidamente:  Cómo hacer preguntas de manera inteligente y ahora hasta lo han puesto en el canal #gentoo-es, pero lo quité de mi firma, porque en el fondo estás acusando de tontos a los demás, tal y como cuando se habla de "Calidad en disminución".

Si las cosas están Off The Wall, pues se mandan ahí precisamene. Mandar los Off-Topic al carajo es algo que únicamente los moderadores pueden hacer. Y si no se hace, es porque se duda de su capacidad de aprendizaje: en cuanto vean lo que ha ocurrido aprenderán la lección a la primera, si no soy demasiado optimista.

Con respecto a la falta de información en las preguntas, ¿qué más puede decirse? Si te apetece contestar, contestas (sólo lo he hecho una vez) con alguna que otra indirecta, y si no te apetece contestar no contestas y ni lo lees (eso me ha pasado en muchas más ocasiones).

En CONCLUSIÓN: Las cosas son como son, y no hay nadie que pueda cambiarlas: "lo que haya de ser, será". Estos intentos de tratar de "educar" a la gente o algo semejante, son, sencíllamente {censored}  :Laughing: 

----------

## focahclero

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> En CONCLUSIÓN: Las cosas son como son, y no hay nadie que pueda cambiarlas: "lo que haya de ser, será". Estos intentos de tratar de "educar" a la gente o algo semejante, son, sencíllamente {censored} 

 

Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo, lo siento   :Razz: 

No se trata de "educar" o de impedir que alguien se exprese... sino de que se use la herramienta de la forma más adecuada con la única finalidad de que los foros cumplan con su propósito.

Y no creo que la moderación o el autocontrol tenga como finalidad coartar la libertad de expresión de nadie.

Quizá la autogestión sea una idea muy sugerente (y no digo que no la comparta en muchas ocasiones)... pero creo que la experiencia nos demuestra que un poco de orden no viene mal ocasionalmente, como por ejemplo también se ha "oído" varias veces en la lista de gentoo-doc-es.

Pero, precisamente, ¿quién dice cuál es esa "forma más adecuada"? Pues me parece que nosostros, ¿no?, que para eso estamos hablando aquí  (y podemos hacerlo). Yo comparto el criterio que sigue Stolz, y quizás sería más estricto... pero claro sólo es una opinión más  :Smile: 

Saludetes

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *focahclero wrote:*   

> No se trata de "educar" o de impedir que alguien se exprese... sino de que se use la herramienta de la forma más adecuada con la única finalidad de que los foros cumplan con su propósito.

 

Perfecto, veamos, que creo que no nos enteramos, que yo sepa, el propósito del foro, es responder a dudas... El hecho de que a alguien le diera por añadir la regla ad-hoc: [Tópico] pregunta (estado) es un "conservante" de una lata de conservas añadido, que puede hacernos decidir a comprarla o rechazarla por completo.

Ló único que estaba diciendo es que cada uno es muy libre de obviar esas y otras reglas mientras que su pregunta o tópico esté relacionado con gentoo, y está en su pleno derecho, así como todos los demás estamos en el nuestro de ignorar ciertas preguntas... Pero que porque alguien no siga reglas ad hoc que se le tache de poco menos que de ignorante o rebajante del nivel de los foros, me parece, sencillamente una barbaridad que me insta a animar a los propagadores de este tipo de cosas a que "bajen de las nubes", que gentoo no es de gente especial que sabe hacerlo todo perfectamente, gentoo es de todo el mundo.

En cuanto a lo de la organización de gentoo-doc-es hoy he aprendido a enviar documentos y parches a bugzilla, porque he tenido que pedir que alguien me lo explique, si piensas que todo el mundo nace con ciencia infusa, y que no era necesaria más organización, allá tú, yo con mis métodos era muy feliz (mail al lead o follow-up) hasta que han empezado a incordiar por todas partes... quizá deba reconsiderar mi actitud de colaboración desinteresada y mandarla al cuerno, como tantos off-topic que ni me preocupan, ni jamás leeré, ni tan siquiera para crear otro forum Posts++ para criticarlos.

Sad but true.

----------

## focahclero

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> El hecho de que a alguien le diera por añadir la regla ad-hoc: [Tópico] pregunta (estado) es un "conservante" de una lata de conservas añadido, que puede hacernos decidir a comprarla o rechazarla por completo.

 

¿He mencionado yo algo al respecto de obligar a [Tópico] pregunta (estado) ?... creo que no (y es cierto que yo lo tengo en mi firma, ¿pero eso le obliga a alguien a algo?). Y la verdad es que no entiendo qué quieres decir con lo de la lata de conservas.

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Ló único que estaba diciendo es que cada uno es muy libre de obviar esas y otras reglas mientras que su pregunta o tópico esté relacionado con gentoo, y está en su pleno derecho, así como todos los demás estamos en el nuestro de ignorar ciertas preguntas...

 

Muy, muy, muy cierto, ¡sólo faltaría lo contrario!

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Pero que porque alguien no siga reglas ad hoc que se le ta che de poco menos que de ignorante o rebajante del nivel de los foros, me parece, sencillamente una barbaridad que me insta a animar a los propagadores de este tipo de cosas a que "bajen de las nubes", que gentoo no es de gente especial que sabe hacerlo todo perfectamente, gentoo es de todo el mundo.

 

También cierto. Pero tampoco entiendo  :Surprised:   por qué lo dices debajo de una cita de mi mensaje: ¿cuando he dicho yo que nadie sea un ignorante por no cumplir unas mínimas normas que yo entiendo de "urbanidad"? Como mucho, lo que yo digo es que se deberían o que me gustaría que se cumpliesen, lo que es coincidente con el tono general del hilo.

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> En cuanto a lo de la organización de gentoo-doc-es hoy he aprendido a enviar documentos y parches a bugzilla, porque he tenido que pedir que alguien me lo explique, si piensas que todo el mundo nace con ciencia infusa, y que no era necesaria más organización, (...) [y todo lo demás que prefiero no citar] 

 

¿Y esta rabieta a qué viene? Yo sólo decía que si es buena la organización en un lado también lo es en el otro, como así lo creo para ambos casos.

No sé me da la impresión de que hace falta un poco más de relax y tolerancia  :Confused:   no todos pensamos igual, ni tenemos las mismas opiniones del mundo o de los demás... pero no por eso hay que atacar o morder.

Saludos y buen rollo   :Laughing: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *focahclero wrote:*   

> [y todo lo demás que prefiero no citar]

 

Mira, he decidido no seguirte el juego, estaba respondiendo a algo que me habías preguntado.

No tenía ninguna rabieta ni nada por el estilo, he respondido a tu mensaje con un aplomo que no mereces.

Si me vuelves a hacer cualquier otra alusión personal la ignoraré por completo.

Con respecto a lo de la lata de conservas, y es la última vez que te respondo a algo (dado que acostumbras a hablar de muchas cosas que obligan a los demás a salirse off-topic); a ver si eres capaz de entender algo que espero esté al nivel apropiado para ti esta vez: si eres vegetariano y ves que las reglas imponen comprar carne, sencillamente no la compras, mientras sigas siendo capaz de respetar a los que comen carne dado que, únicamente, son capaces de pensar de otra forma distinta a la tuya, capicci?

De muy buen rollo    :Laughing: 

----------

## Stolz

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Ló único que estaba diciendo es que cada uno es muy libre de obviar esas y otras reglas mientras que su pregunta o tópico esté relacionado con gentoo, y está en su pleno derecho, así como todos los demás estamos en el nuestro de ignorar ciertas preguntas... 

 

Creo que en eso te equivocas, al menos en parte. Por supuesto cada uno es libre de preguntar, pero no es libre de obviar las reglas. Lo del titulo no es ninguna regla y que yo sepa nadie ha tratado de impornerla, simplemente se ha dicho que 'por favor' se lean las normas (de eso va o iba este hilo). Además, que el tópico esté relacionado con Gentoo no es la única condicion suficiente y necesaria para poder escribirlo en estos foros. Cada uno es libre de preguntar pero en el instante en que lo hace sin cumplir las normas, entonces ya no lo deberia de hacer. Este foro se rige por unas normas, si por ejemplo alguien escribe un mensaje sin buscar antes, ya está incumplendo una norma y por tanto, aunque seas libre de no contestar, ya te has visto obligado a leer un post que de haberse cumplido las normas no habria existido. Si alguien no vas a cumplir las normas, mejor que vaya a otro sitio a ejercer su libertad  :Smile: .

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Pero que porque alguien no siga reglas ad hoc que se le tache de poco menos que de ignorante o rebajante del nivel de los foros, me parece, sencillamente una barbaridad que me insta a animar a los propagadores de este tipo de cosas a que "bajen de las nubes", que gentoo no es de gente especial que sabe hacerlo todo perfectamente, gentoo es de todo el mundo.

 Creo que en este hilo no se ha tachado de ignorante a nadie. Todos somos ignorantes en algo y ninguno hemos nacido sabiendo usar Gentoo. Me parece una respuesta desproporcionada. No se si es tu intencion o es una mala pasada que te ha jugado la forma de redactarla, pero parece como si estuvieses cabreado o indignado o algo así porque alguien pida por favor que se lean las normas o porque comente lo que opina del estado del foro. Me he releido el post y a mi de veras que no me da la sensación de que nadie "esté en las nubes del conocimiento" o que diga barbaridades   :Confused: . Solo ha sido un comentario a raiz de un post que no cumple una norma (la norma numero 5, no lo de seguir pautas de formato en el título que ya se ha dicho que no es una norma).

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Hablar de "Calidad" en un foro, suena a algo tan bochornoso como censurar la "libertad de expresión"

 

Me temo que no comparto tu opinión. No creo que sea bochornoso hablar de la calidad de un foro ni mucho menos censurar la libertad de expresion. Para mi, decir que un foro en el que:

-Se cumplen las normas

-Se preguntan las cosas de forma adecuada

-Gracias a que se preguntan las cosas de forma adecuada y a que se cumplen las normas se se obtienen respuestas

tiene mas calidad que un foro en el que:

-Como consecuencia de la libertad de expresion no se cumplen las normas (porque sinó sería censura)

-Se preguntan las cosas de forma no entendible

-Se repiten constantemente las preguntas

-No se obtienen respuestas porque no se preguntan las cosas de forma entendible

si me parece válido y para nada bochornoso. Si usar la plabra "calidad" te resulta bochornoso ¿que otra palabra usarias tú para comparar los dos hipoteticos foros que he mencionado? ¿uno libre y otro con censura? ¿uno bueno y otro malo?¿uno bochornoso y el otro libre?

Y respecto al ultimo comentario, si realmente lo haces de "buen rollo" (no lo dudo), mejor medir las palabras, ya que frases como "capicci?"  precedidas de un "a ver si eres capaz de entender algo que espero esté al nivel apropiado para ti esta vez" pueden ser interpretadas mal (Recuerda que usar un lenguaje inapropiado o hacer algun tipo de ataque personal es violar una de las normas).

SaludozzzzzzLast edited by Stolz on Sat Oct 08, 2005 8:45 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## capira

Hola a todos.

Me gustaría compartir mi experiencia y opinión. Me parece que el tópico propuesto es muy interesante y quisiera aportar mi opinión sólo para ilustrar otro escenario.

Como podeis comprobar, soy de los que han publicados pocos post en el forum de gentoo en general. Yo creo que este foro como otros está repleto de distintos "pobladores": los hay que colaboran mucho porque saben mucho y son muy generosos, los hay que colaboran mucho aunque no tengan ni idea porque pero tienen muy buen corazón, los hay que no colaboran aunque saben mucho porque no tienen tiempo, son muy perezosos, no tienen ganas (¿qué sé yo?) y los hay que no colaboran porque no pueden colaborar pero están en el foro porque aprenden un montón y les gusta esto. ¿Son estos los únicos tipos? ¿Son estos los estereotipos del foro? Desde luego que no, pero lo he puesto a modo de ejemplo que nadie se ofenda o se sienta encasilla en una clasificación simple y oportunista.

Lo que quiero decir con esto es que hay gente de todos los gustos y colores. Desde luego, a las personas que se toman esto como algo personal, que ven en esto una comunidad, que tiene incluso lazos de amistad trabados a partir de muchos post y problemas ... pueden sentirse que se insulta al foro (comunidad) o que se le falta el respeto cuando no se respetan una normas de convivencias que ellos consideran mínimas. Y por supuesto está la visión contraria, de los que llegan al foro nuevo, que se sienten como extraños y que buscan una solución a sus problemas ... y estos cada día van a ser más, ¿por qué? Porque gracias a la labor de unos pocos, este foro y otros como este cumplen una función extraordinaria: propagan gentoo y lo hacen más sencillo y divertido. En mi empresa hay un tipo que tiene un cartel puesto en la pared que dice: "Life is too short to run Gentoo!  :Very Happy: " Y yo que soy muy cabezón no cede ni un palmo y sigo usándolo aunque hay días que le pegaría fuego (pero los problema me motivan).

Yo creo que la gente que publica en un foro con titulo gentoo y escribe un mensaje corto dentro diciendo ayuda ... ¡puede que no tenga ni idea de como expresar lo que necesita! Ahora se ven más post de este tipo porque hay más gente usando gentoo .... pero con el tiempo, esta gente se dará cuenta, aprenderá como conseguir respuestas más claras si se expresan mejor y usan unas reglas de sentido común que se han propuesto.

De verdad, sed pacientes y no desistais ante esto, ayudar a los demás a conocer el funcionamiento del foro, animarlos a leer las reglas del foro ... pero por favor, comprended que nadie que se une al foro se va a leer las reglas y las va a aplicar a la primera desde el principio, sobre todo si es una persona que se une al foro porque ¡le gustaría tener gentoo en su máquina y se ha encontrado frente a un problema!.

Perdonad por el ladrillo, pero me parecía oportuno publicar este mensaje aquí. Me gustaría terminar agrandeciendo a todos aquellos que no sólo respondeis a los mensajes sino que haceis comunidad en gentoo, porque un núcleo fuerte es un foro fuerte.

Un saludo,

Raúl

-----[editado]-----

Una cosa que se me olvidaba: la búsqueda. Teneis que reconoer que la búsqueda no es intuitiva para nada. En algún foro ya se ha hablado de esto. Así pues, no os extrañe que nadie busque en el foro antes de preguntar (sobre todo si es nuevo) porque lo que le sale ... ¡sale en perfecto inglés!

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> "capicci?"

 

capitto.

----------

## focahclero

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Y respecto al ultimo comentario, si realmente lo haces de "buen rollo" (no lo dudo), mejor medir las palabras, ya que frases como "capicci?"  precedidas de un "a ver si eres capaz de entender algo que espero esté al nivel apropiado para ti esta vez" pueden ser interpretadas mal (Recuerda que usar un lenguaje inapropiado o hacer algun tipo de ataque personal es violar una de las normas).

 

No sé por qué digo algo más, por que no vale la pena hacer perdurar algo sin sentido, pero creo Stolz que te pasas de bueno   :Laughing:  . "pueden ser interpretadas mal"... ¡vaya sí pueden!

Y por cierto, capira, me ha gustado mucho tu aportación al hilo, describe muy bien la realidad del foro y como todos deberíamos comportarnos en él.

----------

## ertomas

Estoy de acuerdo con algunas cosas, pero tambien en desacuerdo.

No quiero entrar en juegos de palabras aqui en el foro, porque no lo veo el lugar indicado para blasfemar..xD Dentro de esta sociedad está claro que hay gente, que sigue las "Sugerencias", gente que les da igual, y otra gente que se piensa que estamos obligando a alguien usarlas. Como bien ha dicho Stolz, cuanto mejor se adapte el topic al problema, mejor obtendrá la ayuda.  Yo pienso que un Topic ha de ser interesante, y atractivo, y tiene que sintetizar todo el problema en pocas palabras, para que la gente que entre se interese y si puede te ayude. Pienso que unas normas de funcionamiento no tienen que ser estrictas, pero decir que si se usan a la gente le irá mejor, y el funcionamiento del foro del cual formamos parte, tambien notará la diferencia. 

Para ser sinceros, cuando me paso por el foro siempre leo antes los topic que estan bien posteados, que los que no. (Pienso que no soy el unico). De todas formas siempre acabo leyendo todo, pero eso soy yo que tengo un poco de tiempo...xD siempre lo hago comiendo  :Razz: 

Ya cada uno que piense lo que quiera, tambien decir que se han recogido distintos puntos de vista, que nunca bienen mal. Puede ser que parezca que estamos forzando a la gente a seguir las normas, y sino la lapidamos (como a un cadavér). Siempre que recomiendo alguna ayuda no estoy exigiendo que la lean, sino solamente la "recomiendo". Para que una comunidad "como es esta", se organice y funcione, siempre tienen que haber unas normas. Yo siempre la relacionó como una comunidad de vecinos, de cualquier piso, pero sin tener que pagar..xD

Un Saludo, "todos hemos sido novatos, yo lo he sido, y en el fondo siempre lo seremos porque nadie lo conoce todo."

----------

## YosWinK

Perdón por revivir este hilo, que contiene gran parte de flame, pero he leido algo que me ha extrañado un poco:

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En cuanto a lo de la organización de gentoo-doc-es hoy he aprendido a enviar documentos y parches a bugzilla, porque he tenido que pedir que alguien me lo explique, si piensas que todo el mundo nace con ciencia infusa, y que no era necesaria más organización, allá tú, yo con mis métodos era muy feliz (mail al lead o follow-up) hasta que han empezado a incordiar por todas partes... quizá deba reconsiderar mi actitud de colaboración desinteresada y mandarla al cuerno, como tantos off-topic que ni me preocupan, ni jamás leeré, ni tan siquiera para crear otro forum Posts++ para criticarlos.
> 
> Sad but true.

 

Respecto a gentoo-doc-es y como co-responsable del mismo, me voy a tomar la libertad de contestar en el foro, aunque, LinuxBlues, como sabes, no es el mejor sitio para tratar los temas de gentoo-doc-es.

Respecto a porque te han(/he?) hecho cambiar de método, creo que hay razones más que de sobra para que todos empezemos a seguir el mejor camino. Si alguien no sabe como hacer alguna cosa, simplemente tiene que preguntar. En gentoo-doc-es no tenemos problemas en ayudar siempre que haga falta, para eso estamos.

Imáginate por un momento que cada persona en Gentoo siguiera los métodos con los que es féliz y no los más adecuados ...

Para terminar y lo que más me llama la atención: 

LinuxBlues, ¿que significa que te han empezado a incordiar por todas partes? ¿quién?

Editado:

[ Problema resuelto con una conversación privada entre LinuxBlues y yo. Siento las molestias ]

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *YosWinK wrote:*   

> Respecto a gentoo-doc-es y como co-responsable del mismo, me voy a tomar la libertad de contestar en el foro, aunque, LinuxBlues, como sabes, no es el mejor sitio para tratar los temas de gentoo-doc-es.

 

Estoy de acuerdo con ello, te expongo toda la situación en un correo privado.

Con respecto a lo de "flame" te aseguro que no mandé el primer mensaje con esa intención. Lo único que he pretendido hacer en todos los mensajes, ha sido conceder un voto de confianza, a toda la gente que llega nueva, con la esperanza de que si llegan a los foros haciendo preguntas de forma inadecuada, sin haber leído las normas, en cuanto se den cuenta de que hay otros mensajes que siguen una estructura y unas normas, observarán que las cosas pueden funcionar algo mejor si siguen un orden.

Por tanto, vi absolutamente innecesario este post. Aunque quizá fui un estúpido idealista... Pido disculpas por todo ello.

----------

